# 28 liter rock scape



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Done it yesterday :
Here are the pics :









Tank size : 40x24x30
Filter : Boyu External 
Light : 3x10w t8
Substrate : AS amazonia.
rocks : Local found
Plants : Rotala sp,Glosso,E.tenellus.
Comments are welcome.
Ah,sorry for the bad pic,i'll take some cleaner later .


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice arrangement. I like the texture of the rocks. It has definite potential.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

looks good I like the texture of the rocks you use. Are these volcanic rocks?


This may seem strange but I would like to see pictures of where you collect the rocks.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Ouch,the place i've collected the rock is 80km for from my home  
Sorry but i dont have the pic Arowanaman.
And i have no ideas what rock is it.
But the people here call it "Bee nest rock"
Its usually found in red basalt area,it said to be contains much nutrient in it and very suited to grow rambutan and durian.
Hope it can helps.
Ahh,this is my plants plan.


----------



## idonteatfish (Aug 31, 2007)

mmmm...durian tastes goooood. very cool looking tank zQ...great job!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow it is rare for a westerner to like durian... Nevertheles.. it really is good...!

By the way, what substrate are you using? looks like mulm from AS... :?


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Lol, I see a skull in the rocks.

The skull rock looks kind of awkward, but other than that, looks good!


----------



## idonteatfish (Aug 31, 2007)

haha! i see the skull now too, good eyes haeun. westerner..yea...but then again i'm asian too! so what kind of fish you gonna put in that beautiful tank zQ??


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

idonteatfish said:


> haha! i see the skull now too, good eyes haeun. westerner..yea...but then again i'm asian too! so what kind of fish you gonna put in that beautiful tank zQ??


 Now that you mention it I see it too LOL.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Haha, durian is awesome... except for the smell.
And nice tank, like the rock arrangement... I have to go out and look for some rocks now!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Waa ! Seen the skull =))
Got a name for the tank :heh:
"""Skull Island" =))
@chuppy : 
Yes its AS.
@idonteatfish :
No ideas yet


----------



## Lingonfil (Jul 3, 2007)

I would argue that rambutan is indeed a very nice friut unlike the stinky d*uri*a*n* fruit!

I think this tank look like a home more than an open landscape and therefore I think it would be nice with a pair of slightly larger fish.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I've intended to have a dozen of this kind of fish.(Dont know the name,could anyone give me its common/sc name)
And it is pretty cheap here,2 vnd(~ 0,2 USD) for 30-40 fishes


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

lol rambutans are great as well! Like i said in my 1st post.. rather rare for a westerner to like durian.... even the dude from discovery life grades durians as one of the top foods that is impossible to eat  Asians eat it like a storm! Woops, a bit of topic...

Now that everyone's mentioning i saw the skull as well.. creepy~ :S

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thise are great fish.. suites the skull island


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

That is a small fish,just about 1 -> 1,5 cm in length.But im still dont know its name,could anybody help me ?


----------



## Lingonfil (Jul 3, 2007)

zQ

Is this the same fish?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm this fish really has features of a rasbora


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you lingonfil !
It is the Bobaras Brigittae


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it's _Boraras urophthalmoides_, _Bobaras Brigittae_ is more redish. Look here: http://www.minifische.de/cypr.html


----------



## idonteatfish (Aug 31, 2007)

zQ thats a cool looking fish, u should get it for sure! 

i definately like the last fish on that page Rastaman, lol


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

This coudl almost past as a SW tank... looks ALMOST like a reefscape cept for the plants


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

hi 
i think is Boraras merah 
http://www.minifische.de/miniextern/BoraMera.html
http://www.minifische.de/cypr.html


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Like Rastaman said its likely Boraras urophthalmoides. I have B. brigittae, B. maculatus, B. merah and its definely not one of them.


----------



## crazhzone (Oct 6, 2005)

it's Boraras urophthalmoides, I know it very well


----------



## crazhzone (Oct 6, 2005)

it's Boraras urophthalmoides, I know it very well


----------

